# No Recovery option in CWM



## Kermie (Jan 29, 2012)

So here's the story...I was just trying to install the JB AOKP ROM.

So I just flashed the latest CWM version via the app and rebooted to recovery. I wiped data and everything, only to forget that I didn't move the AOKP zip file into my sdcard from my laptop (stupid I know). So I was just going to restore the backup I created just before data wipe, but there's no option to Backup/Restore backups via CWM Recovery. Anybody have any idea why this is?


----------



## SlimSnoopOS (Jan 19, 2012)

You sure you're in CWM and not the stock recovery? If you have an sd reader then just put the sdcard into your laptop, transfer over AOKP zip, the flash away. The "longer" method is to Odin and try again.

Also, if you're using AOKP 4.2, use CWM 6.0.1.9 or TWRP 2.3.2 or newer.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/37316-protip-42-and-recoveries/


----------



## Kermie (Jan 29, 2012)

Not sure how, but I was able to finally get into CWM Recovery...wouldn't restore my backups as it said "no files found" so I just installed the AOKP ROM. I'm going to use Titanium to restore user apps...but I get this saying:

This device's Android ID has changed. It gives me the options of 'Ignore (keep the new ID)' or 'Restore the previous ID'. How should I proceed with this?


----------



## SlimSnoopOS (Jan 19, 2012)

A google search of "This device's Android ID has changed." brings up quite a few hits. I've never had it happen as of yet. Some selected "Restore the previous ID" since it may prevent failed authentication errors with various apps.


----------



## Andy32790 (Aug 13, 2012)

It's a feature of titanium backup there is nothing wrong with your phone when you flash roms it changes your android id some apps use it I guess not sure for what


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

adb should also be active in recovery, you can typically execute an adb push command to push zips to the SD if you forgot something. 'Course, you need a working adb setup and whatnot for that.


----------

